# imac g4 et lecteur cd



## suzanne (11 Octobre 2005)

bonjour...
j'ai studieusement cherché si mon problème est déjà relaté, ou pas, et non: ou pas tout à fait exactement.
Je possède un iMac g4 15', qui tourne sur un osX 1.5. Depuis quelques temps déjà, le lecteur cd-rw/dvd semble reconnaître de moins en moins de cd: d'abord seulement certains cd (j'ai cru au début à un problème de protection de ces cd), et finalement actuellement aucun cd-rom, sauf certains cd-r gravés à partir de mon ordi, ou pas.
Le lecteur (d'origine) n'est pas un pioneer, ni un sony, mais un GCC-4120B produit par Hitachi (HI-DT-ST comme identifiant): je n'ai trouvé nulle part de référence à ce genre de matériel sur un imac?
Il ne semble y avoir besoin d'aucune révision de firmware, j'ai vérifié de très nombreuses fois. J'ai soufflé à l'intérieur de la trappe en espérant une action dépoussiérante miraculeuse.
Finalement, je me résoud à envisager de changer le lecteur interne, ce que je préférerais faire par moi-même, rien qu'à penser aux prix prohibitifs des réparations par Apple. A nouveau, je me trouve face à un problème: une recherche sur les sites de révendeurs m'a permis de trouver effectivement le lecteur correspondant à l'ID que je trouve dans les infos sur les périphériques et volumes, construit par LG (en fait par Hitachi), mais à part qu'à première vue ça ne ressemble pas même de loin à ce que j'ai, il n'est nulle part spécifié de compatibilité apple.

Que fais-je? si quelqu'un avait une idée, il aurait ma reconnaissance éternelle


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2005)

Salut. 

Je sais pas si ton lecteur est en rade, peut-être pourrais-tu tenter une petite maj en 10.3 voir en 10.4 avant non ? Je sais pas si ça arrangera quelque chose mais on sait jamais puis la version 10.1 c'est quand même pas la panacé, OSX a beaucoup évolué depuis, en réactivité, performances, ergonomie, ça vaut le coup d'upgrader non ?

Sinon le graveur DVD pionner 109 est pleinement compatible avec les mac, il coûte seulement 50 ¤ en plus et il est reconnu nativement par le mac 

Je crois pas que ça pose un soucis de l'insérer dans l'imac G4.


----------



## suzanne (12 Octobre 2005)

ben... j'ai bien pensé aussi passer à un os plus avancé, et tu vas rire, j'ai même les disques originaux d'installation, juste à côté de mon lecteur: illisibles... ça rame, puis ça éjecte

merci


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2005)

suzanne a dit:
			
		

> ben... j'ai bien pensé aussi passer à un os plus avancé, et tu vas rire, j'ai même les disques originaux d'installation, juste à côté de mon lecteur: illisibles... ça rame, puis ça éjecte
> 
> merci




Hum... ah ouai ok donc le lecteur est bien HS alors... so un ptit pionner à acheter chez grosbill, LDLC ou autres ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2005)

Un ptit tuto clair et précis ?


----------



## suzanne (12 Octobre 2005)

wow! ça c'est du conseil personnalisé et complet! merci merci merci merci et reconnaissance éternelle!
bon... je n'ai plus qu'à passer à l'acte, dans l'espoir que le firmware ne pose plus de problèmes pour le 109, qui par ailleurs a l'air d'un très joli joujou. Ça va me changer la vie, je le sens...


----------



## fabillot (12 Octobre 2005)

Personnellement, j'ai changé mon lecteur d'origine sur mon iMac G4 par un Pioneer DVR-110D.
Il marche nickel, il m'a fallu une bonne vingtaine de minutes pour l'installer !


----------



## suzanne (12 Octobre 2005)

ahh! ça termine de me rassurer entièrement, je craignais un peu une incompatibilité question dimensions. C'est que l'imac est mignon, mais la place... euh... pas très carrée 
m'ci


----------



## esv^^ (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Je me permet de relancer le sujet: Je recherche un lecteur DVD pour un iMac Tournesol.
Ce modèle est introuvable sur ebay et je voudrais vraiment re-mettre en service cet iMac (qui fonctionne étonnamment bien d'ailleurs...)

Savez vous ou je pourrais trouver un lecteur DVD interne pour cet iMac?

Merci!


----------



## CBi (1 Septembre 2012)

N'importe quel lecteur graveur 5.25 IDE peut faire l'affaire. Je pense qu'il y en a des tonnes d'occase sur eBay mais neuf ça ne coûte pas grand chose non plus. Voir par exemple sur OWC http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/optical-drives/superdrives/imac/g4


----------



## esv^^ (1 Septembre 2012)

Merci. Je cherche sur ebay car je n'ai pas envie d'acheter aux USA...


----------



## didgar (2 Septembre 2012)

Salut !



esv^^ a dit:


> Merci. Je cherche sur ebay car je n'ai pas envie d'acheter aux USA...



J'ai carte airport 1ière gen & superdrive d'origine iMac G4 ... tu m'envoies un MP ?!?

A+

Didier


----------



## Suzumebachi (3 Septembre 2012)

Sur mon imac G4 j'avais remplacé le superdrive qui était h.s par un superdrive d'un powermac G5 h.s qui trainnait chez moi


----------



## CBi (3 Septembre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Merci. Je cherche sur ebay car je n'ai pas envie d'acheter aux USA...



On peut trouver des produits neufs en France aussi, par exemple sur Amazon.


----------



## esv^^ (4 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses.
@didgar: MP envoyé.
@CDi: Merci pour le lien; tu me garanti qu'il est compatible? De toute façon, je vais d'abord attendre la réponse de didgar!

Merci!


----------



## didgar (4 Septembre 2012)

Salut !



esv^^ a dit:


> @CDi: Merci pour le lien; tu me garanti qu'il est compatible? De toute façon, je vais d'abord attendre la réponse de didgar!



Il l'est, compatible. Il te faudra juste démonter la façade ( perte de garantie si casse ) pour le mettre en lieu et place de celui d'origine.

Je réponds à ton deuxième MP ...

A+

Didier


----------



## esv^^ (4 Septembre 2012)

Merci! MP ré-envoyé!

Bon, s'il y a des risques, je vais peut être prendre celui qui est sur ebay ou le tiens...


----------

